

Using HTTP codes as text-message shorthand - marketer
http://lizrevision.com/sms-shorthand-for-geeks-using-server-response-codes.html

======
iamdave
I love this idea but almost all of my friends think the internet revolves
around Facebook so trying to use any of this would never work on them.

